# Gas leak Honda 11hp



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was trying to service a pressure washer with a Honda GX 340, the motor would start but not run. I drained the sediment cup and the bowl underneath the carb float. Put it all back together and now the bowl is leaking. I did not find a gasket or remnants of a gasket. My question is: Is there a gasket that is supposed to go here? I have taken it off and replaced it 4 times and it still leaks fuel. It appears that the fuel is leaking around the top of the bowl. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

the gasket is resesed in the carb somewhat. you might beable to remove it then put it back in and it will work other than that you need a new one.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

its almost like a rubber oring,very common to pinch this when putting the bowl back on or it fell out and you did not see it . try removing the bowl and get a look and see if its in there and if it can be salvaged.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I did not see a gasket or o ring above the bowl. I guess I will take the carb off to get a better look.


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

Check the float valve for wear and the valve seat for debris. Polish the valve seat using a Q-tip saturated with metal polish. The link below should help.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/59138.pdf


----------

